# darts/anolis



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a tank that is two ft tall right now and the darts use the bottom 1ft mostly and sometimes get higher up, a lot of my feeder insects just hang out at the top and usually escape being eaten. I am thinking about getting a brown anole or two or even a green anole to fill the gap...I want everyones opinion on the two coexisting. 
thanks
Logan


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/31121-anoles-dart-frogs.html



Enjoy!


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

get an adult mourning gecko, they're very cool and nicer than anoles.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

yes basically I just wanted to know of something that would play clean up in the upper leverl of my tank where say pinheads crawl to the top and hide out and dont get eaten. I just want to make sure excess food doesn't hide out in the top 12 or so inches of my tank because the darts climb but mostly just to the upper 16 max usually. If anyone know a good tankmate that would not cause the stress that would be great but I have a feeling there is no easy answer to this. 
thanks for the help guys
Logan


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know that some people have pitcher plants and such in their vivs. Maybe look down that road.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Tim Pechous said:


> get an adult mourning gecko, they're very cool and nicer than anoles.



Then I guess you havent seen the colors on some of the anoles not for $2.99 in the pet stores.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

rollinkansas said:


> Then I guess you havent seen the colors on some of the anoles not for $2.99 in the pet stores.


phelsuma klemmeri beats both your Lepidodactylus lugubris and anygiven Anolis quite easily with regard to color......


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah I would love a phelsuma klemmeri or Lepidodactylus lugubris, I just have no idea how I am going to get them besides maybe luck at the next show I go to lol. The pitcher plant is a viable idea I like it. I would prefer the two geckos above but I need to find someone sellin the little guys.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

wait wait wait, are you guys all; saying that i can also put little geckos in my tank? with darts!

AWSOME!!!
[email protected]!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

dart_king said:


> wait wait wait, are you guys all; saying that i can also put little geckos in my tank? with darts!
> 
> AWSOME!!!
> [email protected]!



Sure!

Then when you've mastered small geckos, we can get you set up with a small dwarf Caimen for your water feature....but only if you have tinc size frogs or larger!


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I have kept both house geckos and anolis in a large tank with Tinc morphs before without any issues. The geckos ended up being pointless, because they were nocturnal - I never saw them in the tank. The anolis were fine and would lay eggs regularly. I took them out just because I got sick of dealing with crickets.

Tim


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

are you guys seriouse, like i have always wanted to do this, but i always see people saying no!, dont mix species!, and now you say its ok? because if you guys are all seriouse i will put a pair of Phelsuma Klemmeri, or pygmy chameleon....


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm not saying it's OK, I'm saying I have done it with no noticable stressors to either the Anolis or the Tincs. This was in a large tank. The tincs mainly stayed terrestrial and were given lots of cover and hiding places, the anoles stayed arboreal for the most part.

I think everyone will have their own opinion, but I think the out come will be on the size and set up of your tank.

Tim


----------



## got frogs? (Sep 7, 2008)

I have had successful results with my 2 azureus and my pigmy chameleon housed with no problems but that was in a 70 gallon tall and it had lots of branches and lots of canopy type plants in it. So it can be done, but you need to know what you are doing, and you need to watch them closely. My suggestion is to do your research very well on both animals and then maybe you can do it.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Here.... most anolis cannot handle the high, often uncirculated air withen the typical dart enclosure. Most available species come from the sunny and dry islands of the Caribbean. So you would need to find true rainforest species to make it work. There are hundreds of species that are wet rainforest lizards, however very few ever make it into the US hobby.

Species worth looking up that would do well include A. marmoratus alliceaus, A. bahorucoensis, A. roquet summus, A. sabanus, and A. bartschi. Of course they still need a good place to dry out and soak up some heat from a basking light but will be fine if those needs are met. A big tall tank is good too.

Your best bet is to try to get ahold of some private keepers in the country and see whats available, most rarer anoles start in the $50 range on up to the thousands.
Good luck!


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> phelsuma klemmeri beats both your Lepidodactylus lugubris and anygiven Anolis quite easily with regard to color......


Klemmeri is nice...so is anolis sabanus, anolis leachi, anolis baracolae, smallwoodi, allisoni, bartschi,marmoratus, trinitatus, etc, etc, I could go on all day long.

Also I dont keep lugubris...I prefer smaller geckos.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

rollinkansas said:


> Klemmeri is nice...so is anolis sabanus, anolis leachi, anolis baracolae, smallwoodi, allisoni, bartschi,marmoratus, trinitatus, etc, etc, I could go on all day long.



The difference is that p.Klemmeri is CB here in the US by a number of people.

You own a.Baracolae or a.sabanus???


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> The difference is that p.Klemmeri is CB here in the US by a number of people.
> 
> You own a.Baracolae or a.sabanus???



News Flash, all the anoles I listed are CB by people in the US. Ive kept bartschi and grahami in the past, not anymore. Just because you dont see them on Kingsnake doesnt mean people arent breeding them, not to mention you can go on KS right now and pick up a CB pair of sabanus.

I know a few people who have sabanus, and same with baracolae, and the rest of the list I posted.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

rollinkansas said:


> News Flash, all the anoles I listed are CB by people in the US. Ive kept bartschi and grahami in the past, not anymore. Just because you dont see them on Kingsnake doesnt mean people arent breeding them, not to mention you can go on KS right now and pick up a CB pair of sabanus.
> 
> I know a few people who have sabanus, and same with baracolae, and the rest of the list I posted.



Cool. Anolis are my favourite, especially the "exotics".

Can you post some pics of yours? Eggs, Neonates and enclosures?

I saw the Kingsnake posting for the $500.00 Sabanus. I wonder if that guy has a website, with contact info, care sheets and CB pics?

I love Kingsnake.com.....also Craigslist.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Cool. Anolis are my favourite, especially the "exotics".
> 
> Can you post some pics of yours? Eggs, Neonates and enclosures?
> 
> ...


Here are some pics of a stressed out Grahami and the tank...no photos of the bartschi as I lost them when I reformatted:


















Doesnt really show the nice colors they have but its all I have.

I know the guy who posted the sabanus, he doesnt have a website, but if you email him, he has some albums online of his stuff. He keeps many many Anolis sp.


----------



## Rodney (Feb 18, 2008)

I to am very interested in keeping both darts and Klemmeri together. If i research anymore, I think my head will explode!!!


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Sure!
> 
> Then when you've mastered small geckos, we can get you set up with a small dwarf Caimen for your water feature....but only if you have tinc size frogs or larger!


lol yea and a herd of buffalo should keep pothos from growing too big


----------

